# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Is the "roll over" signal real? And more questions regarding WILD and SP

## Yungen

Is the "roll over" signal real? Because, I don't know about anyone else but I've never felt it. And also I can't quite reach SP. My limbs feel heavy and everything but I can move if I try. Am I doing something wrong? I'm sure my physical body stays still, just my 'Astral' body (don't know if that's the correct term  ::lol:: ) moving about a bit. None of the hypnogogic imagery comes on either after like, 2 hours. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## moongrass

yes the roll over signal is real but I dont feel it either, for me this is because I have gotten used to sleeping in places where you cant easily roll over such as a couch, so it just depends on your personal sleep habits. Well for one dont try to move them at all, just stay relaxed totally, if they feel heavy ur getting there, also make sure your in a position to overcome the swallow reflex cause this can ruin your attempts.

----------


## martango

The roll over signal is real, but "roll over signal" isn't the correct term. It isn't necessarily an urge to roll over, it's anything that is giving you the urge to move. For example, an itch, an uncomfortable feeling, or the feeling to give up.
Make sure your body is relaxed and that you haven't been awake for too long, try not to stay TOO aware. But aware enough to stay awake.

----------


## Puffin

It's definitely real, but "roll-over" is a misnomer. It's really just when you've been lying still for a while, and get the urge to move your feet, or hands, your entire body, or whatever. Not necessarily a feeling to roll over.

----------


## moongrass

yes, thankyou I left that point out and its very important.

----------


## nina

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/stop-d...rmation-81402/

----------


## moongrass

THANKYOU I was always skeptical of alot of things he said but as anyone mentioned the rollover signal before him?

----------


## martango

I remember Jeff777 wrote a famous WILD tutorial including it, but I think quite a few WILD tutorials mention it. However, Nicholas Newport (Lucidology) is the only person to have called it the roll over signal.

----------


## moongrass

do you know when he started lucidioligy?

----------

